# Need A Rat Rescue In Manchester



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

I currently have 6 doe rats which I've gotten in pairs over the last 13 months.

I got 2 of them around 2 weeks ago, they are now around 8-9 weeks old.

Unfortunately, one of them are not settling in with us. She's happy as any rat when in the cage with all the others but she won't interact with us and we feel it's not fair on us or the rat to keep her here.

She never bites or anything like that.

I'm looking for a rat rescue in the Manchester area to take her too. I've googled some but hoping for some replies on here of rat rescues people recommend so I know she goes to a good home and is looked after.

Thanks.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can I just check, Im not sure if Ive read it right . Are you rehoming her because she doesnt interact with humans? She is fine with the other rats and isnt aggressive?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

_ read it like that tooo,....Im sorry but it happens Ihave 7rats 2 aren't interested in associating with me but are fine within the group.. I feel because they are not associating with humans is a silly idea for seeking a new home.. You can't split a pair cause it may be through her partner she is getting her confidence.._


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, she's fine within the group of the other 3 rats shes in with at the moment. We have 2, 6 week old does and shes a little aggressive with them.

The idea of us having rats is so we can handle them, play with them and have them free roam in the room there in (there cage is in a bedroom which is their bedroom!).

She wee's and poos constantly if we try to take her out of the cage. Nor will she come to us in the cage. However, she will come to our finger through the cage bars.

She's in the cage with 3 other rats and when the other 2 are older, they will be in there too so were not really splitting a pair.

If we didn't care about her I wouldn't be taking my time to find a good rescue, we had hoped she would calm down and settle in but shes not doing. We haven't 100% decided to rehome her yet, but looking to have the option in case we do.

I just don't feel it's fair on the rat or us to have her here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> _ read it like that tooo,....Im sorry but it happens Ihave 7rats 2 aren't interested in associating with me but are fine within the group.. I feel because they are not associating with humans is a silly idea for seeking a new home.. You can't split a pair cause it may be through her partner she is getting her confidence.._


_

This really, I have a boy that is very shy he is fine with his brother but doesn't really choose to interact with me that much (I do get the occasional snuggle lol) doesn't mean I want to rehome him :nono:_


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's fine that you don't want to rehome them because they don't interact with you. Not everyone is the same however...

It's not just her not wanting to interact which is why were looking to rehome.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

youve only had her for 2 weeks, shes still a baby, she must be terrified, her whole life has been turned upside down and youre expecting her to be chilled about it. I appreciate that youre doing more than some by trying to find her a rescue place rather than dumping her on just anyone but you really arent being fair to her. Pets should not be playthings, if she isnt interacting physically with you then give her time to come round or just enjoy her as a hands off pet. It really shouldnt come into it whether its fair on you. If it isnt just her not interacting with you then why are you wanting to rehome as youve given no other reason in your op. Anyway Im bowing out of this now, I cant answer your question as I dont know any rat rescues in Manchester.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Becky8 said:


> It's fine that you don't want to rehome them because they don't interact with you. Not everyone is the same however...
> 
> It's not just her not wanting to interact which is why were looking to rehome.


What other reasons are you rehoming her for? Odd how you didn't mention any other reason 

When you take on a pet it should be a commitment and not something you can just pass on because they don't fit into what you "want"..


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

I know we've not had her long and she's still young but our thinking is that it will be easier for her to find a new home as she's still young.

There's been absolutely no change in her in the 2 weeks we've had her. We can tell she's not going to change.

She's hard to work out because in the cage, she will allow us to put our fingers though the bars and she glady come over the sniff, but if we open the door to try to stroke/pick her up, she's runs and escapes us at all costs.

If we do pick her up, she wee's and poop's without fail and constantly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Becky8 said:


> I know we've not had her long and she's still young but our thinking is that it will be easier for her to find a new home as she's still young.
> 
> There's been absolutely no change in her in the 2 weeks we've had her. We can tell she's not going to change.
> 
> ...


You can* not* tell she is never going to change to 2 weeks.......


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

would it not have been better to ask for some advice on handling taming rather than going streight in and rehoming really you shouldnt rehome untill ll options have been tried and only then if the rats life isnt as good as what it should be. buteven without human contact as long as shes happy within her rat group and has plenty to keep her occupied she should be happy enough.my beleives and others are when you take on a animal its for life you have to be prepared to care for it no matter what even if it bites (not saying yours doses just a example) even if its not what you expected its not a product that you can just return its a living feeling sensitive creature who deserves love and a forever home.this is why theres so many rats needing homes because people think they are instantly squishy animals well it actually takes a lot of love and patience to get a confident rat you have to have the patience time and confidence and want whats best for the animal. and tbh iam not suprised she is scared if you keep trying to pick her up.why not just open the cage and let her sniff your hands walk over them and stuff then gradually get her used to stroking then once used to this then try picking her up never go from above always scoop them up.also try yogurt from a spoon give her yogurt and while she is eating it gently touch her sides back and things to get her to associte touch with good things.
well if you want more advice on taming before you rehome then let me know but theres no point in fully explaining if youve already decided but if you want to try one last time let me know .wishing rattie lots of luck


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've already asked for advice on here, but was given none...

Reason I'm thinking of rehoming now rather than later on (if it didn't work out) is because she is still very young and not been here long. Rather than moving her after she's settled in more. I assume people also take on younger rats more readily than older one's too.

Your believe on taking an animal on for life is flawed imo. Why would you keep any animal if you know/think it could be happier else where or if an animal is dangerous to you or your family (e.g. a dog)...

We already have two 14 month old does. They are very happy and confident.

We've already let her sniff our hands etc. She does that without any problem but refuses to be handled. We stroke her daily (when shes half asleep/asleep) and she loves it but still refuses to be handled. I can stroke her for 30 mins+, but as soon as I try to pick her up she's off skitting around the cage.

The cage is left open during different periods of the day. Yes she eventually comes out but she won't come anywhere near us. Takes me 15-30 mins to catch her to get her back in.

I'm handling her daily to get her used to it, because the older she gets without being handled the harder it will become to train her.

The main thing which I really need her to stop is weeing and pooping. She does both instantly if you pick her up. Never had this problem with any of the other 5 rats. Two of our rats are 5 weeks old, never wee or poop and let you handle them.

We haven't decided anything yet. I made this thread just so I knew somewhere to take her if need be. People seem to think I don't care. If I didn't care I wouldn't be asking on here about rat rescues, let alone asking about rat rescues people recommend so I know she goes to a good place!


----------



## donna.n (Apr 22, 2011)

When me and my hubby first got our rats Chocolate and Sponge, Sponge didn't even want to come out the box that I brought them home in. She didn't like being handled for the first month and a half. When ever we went to pick her up or even stroke her she'd bite us. But now she comes out on my hand and goes inside my dressing gown, she loves it. Even when their in the run she jumps out and doesnt mind being on mine or my husband's shoulder. I cudnt imagine my life without them now. Every now and then they both brux so I no their happy and content.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

First off 5 weeks is to young to be away from mum
 

Secondly Ive had my group of 3 for 6 weeks now and a group of two for 3 weeks only one is super confident the rest are getting better every day 
One would wee and poo everytime aswell and also bite and squeak! She's now getting so much better two weeks is nothing honestly 

She's ovs a shy girl, who shouldn't really be carted off to a new home just Coz it's 'unfair' on you one of my dogs is really shy should I get rid of him? No you work with them 

Animals are hard work at times it's a fact! training is fun even when they are scared it's so lovely to see them coming around and as you said she's coming to the bars that's one step closer then one of my does!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky8 said:


> We've already let her sniff our hands etc. She does that without any problem but refuses to be handled. We stroke her daily (when shes half asleep/asleep) and she loves it but still refuses to be handled. I can stroke her for 30 mins+, but as soon as I try to pick her up she's off skitting around the cage.
> 
> The cage is left open during different periods of the day. Yes she eventually comes out but she won't come anywhere near us. Takes me 15-30 mins to catch her to get her back in.
> 
> I'm handling her daily to get her used to it, because the older she gets without being handled the harder it will become to train her.


Personally I would stop leaving the cage open like that and not let her out free-ranging unless she is with you.

I've recently taken in two rats that were abandoned in a car park, who were also very skitty and hated being picked up or handled. I would sit by the open cage and wait for them to come to me. If they wanted out of the cage they had to climb over me!  If they were too scared to do that then eventually I'd pick them up and either put them on the bed to free-range (so they couldn't get very far away from me) or carry them round the house with me.

I would spend a good 10-15 minutes, several times a day with her either on your shoulder or wear a hoodie and let her hide in it. Give her treats (if she'll take them) when you do this, it'll help her to understand that not only is it not scary to be carried around by people, it's actually fun for her!

I'm assuming the weeing & pooing outside the cage is down to fear, but as she gets used to being handled this should stop. If it's not down to fear then it could just be that she hasn't learned that she shouldn't being going to the toilet outside the cage. Again, restricting her access to the rest of the room and only letting her out of the cage when you take her out, may help with this.

Lastly I think it's worth mentioning that not all rats like to be handled! You say that you can stroke her for ages with no problem but that she jumps away when you try to pick her up? Well, she is still a baby and generally babies would rather be off exploring than being picked up and cuddled, that's just the way they are. None of my boys will tolerate being held for any length of time, and Harry (who is extremely active for a boy) sometimes jumps away from me when I try to pick him up, because he doesn't want me to spoil his fun! 

Sorry for the epic length of my post, but I hope it's of some help. And I really, really hope that you give your girlie more time to come around. As others have said, she is still very young and you haven't had her that long, and I'm sure there are many of us who've had rats that have taken _months_ to come around, but they almost always do in the end! 
It would be a terrible shame and very stressful for her to be taken away from her home and her rattie family, especially as she is getting along with the other rats just fine.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

2 weeks is nowhere long enough to make judgements on whether a rat is settling in or not...give her 2 months maybe.Not fair to rehome her if she is getting on fine with the other rats.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

the best thing to do would be take her upstairs on your bed with an old blanket or sheet to protect your covers from wee and poo and just lay on the bed with her.
let her come to you and let her run over you and explore.
it may take a month but you will get there with her,some take longer than others.you need to be patient.

personally its a bit of a piss poor excuse for rehoming her.

if she did get taken in to a rescue she won't get half as much interaction spent with her and whoose to say the new owners will be bother with her??

if she gets on well in the group u may just have to put up with her not liking being picked up just being stroked.oops sorry forgot thats an inconvience to u isn't it!!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like the little rat is just happy as she is....interacting with her group but not with humans. Why is there a problem with this.
I think it's horrible that you want to rehome her just because she wont come to you for cuddles and what not. Seems like it's because you're selfish and going 'fine if I dont get cuddles you can leave'  All you care about is what you want/if you're happy and not whether she's happy.

I know it's a teeny bit different coz I have mice but I have a group of 7 atm (just bonded them all a few weeks ago) and 6 of them will ping right out of the cage as soon as I open the door but one of them refuses to come out so I just leave her in the cage with the door open and talk to her at the same time as playing with the others....not exactly hard work!
And when I need to get her out she will poop on me but that's what baby wipes are for!
I've had my mice for a few months now (yep MONTHS) and Kaizen has been like this since I got her, no matter how much coaxing I do she's not interested in me but she loves being with the other mice.
Even if she never wants to come out for playtime/cuddles with me I would never even think about rehoming her because she's happy where she is.

Sorry for the rambly rant.....I just think it's so upsetting that people rehome animals for the smallest of reasons


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

this thread is sooo shocking !!!im off to make a brew!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Becky8 said:


> I've already asked for advice on here, but was given none...
> 
> Reason I'm thinking of rehoming now rather than later on (if it didn't work out) is because she is still very young and not been here long. Rather than moving her after she's settled in more. I assume people also take on younger rats more readily than older one's too.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, actually no I'm not. You have had her 2 WEEKS, can you point me to the thread where you asked for taming advise please must have missed that one :

She has been taken from her mum too early (I don't care if you have had 5 weekers before that does *not* make it right), tbh you come across as a very fickle person, and it is people like you that fill up rescues across the country. 
But thats ok because people like me clean up the mess you leave behind     I suggest you go out and get yourself a lil cuddly toy as that seems would fit into your life better


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

i used to have 20 or more rats and kept everyone all animals are different like people are. 
and to think you want to give it up because of that is so silly you need to rethink about it poor rat if i lived near i would of took it off you asap shame i dont i feel so sorry for the poor rat !


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

In response to an earlier post .. You say you asked for advice previously.. You did.. and you were given advice on this thread..>>>>

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/169563-new-rat-kittens.html

It takes time.. Your rat sounds very nervy... And this is why she urinates and poops out of fear..
Takes time to build up trust...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Frankly, I'm saddened that you have given in like this, not all my rats like being handled & interacting with humans, they're still just as endearing & fascinating, they just want to do their own thing rather than cuddle us, I personally love an independant rat that does lots of ratty things, absolutely wonderful to watch climbing, jumping & interacting with their peers. It would be shame to further her distress by taking her away from a group she seems to be comfortable in


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't believe the personal attacks going on, I'm not going to lower myself to any of you.

Here's the thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/169563-new-rat-kittens.html I was given one reply after my last post in that thread regarding advice.

I NEVER said I'm re homing her for definite, you were all too quick to jump on the bandwagon.

I was asking for a rescue, just in case. After the personal attacks I can now fully understand why 95% of people wouldn't bother to ask for help on rescues and just palm their rats/animals off anyway they want.

As for you have to clean up after people like us, we have 7 rats that live in £300+ worth of cages/accessories, and cost around £60 a month to maintain. Yeah I'm sure you clean up after people like us, your tarring us with the wrong brush.

Instead of you ALL resorting to personal attacks, you could have simply given friendly advice on how we should carry on with her and how to care to make sure we give her every chance of letting us handle her and living a happy life (that's what ANY pet lover would have done).

After all your unneeded attacks we have decided to keep her anyway. She was bruxing and eye boggling before when I was stroking her when she was half asleep which we seen as her way of letting us know she wants to stay as she's happy and content, and were fine with that.

We have no problems if she never lets us handle her, we do hope she stops weeing/pooping though.

If you all feel the need to argue, join a snake forum and call out the people who feed these little kittens to their snakes not someone like us who have 7 rats and spend at least 2 hours per day with them and spoil them rotten with toys and love.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Becky8 said:


> I've already asked for advice on here, but was given none...
> 
> Reason I'm thinking of rehoming now rather than later on (if it didn't work out) is because she is still very young and not been here long. Rather than moving her after she's settled in more. I assume people also take on younger rats more readily than older one's too.
> 
> ...


you obviously didnt read my reply properly i said you should only rehome if all other options have been tried. tbh i dont think in 2 weeks you can have tried that hard it seems to me because she is not the cuddly rattie you wanted then you would rather have her pushed around rescues that are already bursting at the seems.i just think you could put more effort into helping her settle you seem to have time to spare looking for rescues so why not use that time socialising her .


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you actually read your original post, you have not had any personal attacks, you may bave a bad feeling at the moment, they call that feeling guilt. If you had posted that you were struggling with taming her that is one thing, you instead posted that you wanted details of a rescue as it wasnt fair to *you* or her to keep her, that is why you got the reaction you did. How on earth are you going to cope with a hormonal teenage rat if you cant put the work in with a kitten.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Becky8 said:


> I currently have 6 doe rats which I've gotten in pairs over the last 13 months.
> 
> I got 2 of them around 2 weeks ago, they are now around 8-9 weeks old.
> 
> ...


people have tared you because your selfish thinking about you how you cant handle her you said she is as any rat within the group wich is natural.but thinking about rehoming becuse she wont interact with humans.
nobody jumped the bandwgon we all just have very strong opinions on rehoming and the rats welfare.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

pmsl you put a post up saying NEED A RAT RESCUE IN MANCHESTER and then say you are not looking for a new home for it. so


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok guys .. end of bickering now.. we all know what we read... I read it too...

So Op has now decided to keep the rat in question so I reckon the debate is over..


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just read this thread, there's personal attacks.

That's just the title, we never once said she's defo being rehomed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Becky8 said:


> I can't believe the personal attacks going on, I'm not going to lower myself to any of you.
> 
> Here's the thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/169563-new-rat-kittens.html I was given one reply after my last post in that thread regarding advice.
> 
> ...


I just looked at your thread so yes I did miss it, but you were given advice and just to point out you got 2 replies regarding the poo, she is nervous it is what rats do 

Here is what you wrote in your op, that gives the strong impression you have made your mind up and you will be passing her off.



> I'm looking for a rat rescue in the Manchester area to take her too. I've googled some but hoping for some replies on here of rat rescues people recommend so I know she goes to a good home and is looked after.


Also



> It's fine that you don't want to rehome them because they don't interact with you. Not everyone is the same however...
> 
> It's not just her not wanting to interact which is why were looking to rehome.


We all have very strong feelings on animal welfare here so when someone sez they are gonna rehome due to not being the cuddly pet they want without putting the work in we are all going to say something, at the end of the day animals can't talk for themselves so I will always stand up for them


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Becky8 said:


> Just read this thread, there's personal attacks.
> 
> That's just the title, we never once said she's defo being rehomed.


Here is your firstpost.. You state...



Becky8 said:


> I currently have 6 doe rats which I've gotten in pairs over the last 13 months.
> 
> I got 2 of them around 2 weeks ago, they are now around 8-9 weeks old.
> 
> ...


Nothing in that first post is indicating you are thinking about it and need further advice on how to handle the said rat...

It clearly states you need a rescue to take her too

*There are members on here who drive all over this country trying to help rodents and make sure they get a safe place.. So I am sure you can appreciate with the reasons you gave how upset some member may become!*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Becky8 said:


> I can't believe the personal attacks going on, I'm not going to lower myself to any of you.
> 
> Here's the thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/169563-new-rat-kittens.html I was given one reply after my last post in that thread regarding advice.
> 
> ...


ahem, excuse me. I keep a snake and dont appreciate being tarred with some sort of murderous brush .


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

I can understand why people have strong opinions on rehoming but I still don't think the personal attacks weren't necessary, some advice would have be nice.

Anyway, there's no point in carrying on. It will get none of us anywhere.

She (Sandi) is staying and hopefully will live a long and happy life.

For anyone interested, here's Sandi (on the right) with her sister Racoon and our 2 oldest rats (14 months old) Balou and Bear.


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

gr33neyes said:


> ahem, excuse me. I keep a snake and dont appreciate being tarred with some sort of murderous brush .


Did I personally say you did?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Seriously enough now..Or warnings will be handed out..


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Seriously enough now..Or warnings will be handed out..


No doubt that's aimed at me and non of the more established members?

Even though I haven't attacked anyone...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Becky8 said:


> No doubt that's aimed at me and non of the more established members?
> 
> Even though I haven't attacked anyone...


Aimed at all who are posting in a less than helpful manner on the thread.. I quoted no one and singled no one out..

All members know the rules..  If not here is a link to the T&C 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/terms.php


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

she's soo cute 

My advice. Give her time. Earn her trust. 

I had a male rat who has done some pretty nasty bites to my hands, so i stopped thinking he'd be my cuddly pet i wanted him to be like my other rats. I'd feed him out of my hand didn't rush him, at fist he wouldn't take the food, so i left the food next to where he was. In the end he used to rush to the door to take the food out of my hands. 
Eventually he would let me stroke him. he hated being picked up still. But that's fine, my other rats loved him and he loved them. As time went on we could pick him up but he made such a noise  so in the end we stopped trying completely. he was happy and content without interaction with me. I have tiny scars on my hands from him, been covered in crap because of him yet he was my favourite. 

If she's happy with the others please rethink of rehomin her.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I answered your other post about handling I gave you a bit about what my poppy is like, you didn't come back or say thanks very much how about...... Etc asking for more or anything

You'll prob find she'll follow the other girls in being ok with coming out etc but just won't be a cuddly girl not many from
What I've seen girls seem to be way more active and always looking for something to do (sound familiar lol!) And boys seem to be more cuddly and lazy (again sound familiar lol!) 

With poppy we have just got to the stage were she will still bite if I surprise her, but she'll nibble and lick me if I put my hand in but still doesn't like being picked up! 
Lyra on the other hand doesn't mind being picked up but doesn't want a cuddle or to be stroked at all all I do in her head is give her yummy food 
I've found they seem to bounce off each other we are getting 2 7 week olds on Saturday and a 6month old rescue all of my girls at the moment are rescues or free to good home rats.

IMO when you have the trust of a shy animal you know your doing the right thing, like poppy she's only just starting to like us it makes me feel so pleased with her and us me and her have worked really hard and earned it. But Rosie (I.e nosey Rosie) was so confident and nosey from the start and been so easy it's felt great but I havnt earnt her love ifykwim she's just a love monster straight away 

Good luck, just think of if you go rid of her she could poss be on her own  and having a group member missing could change your groups behaviour


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok Ive calmed down, I admit I do get very upset when I see people not trying as hard as I would like for their animals. As far as the taming goes I found it very useful with my more timid rats to have lone out of cage time without the other rats (whos company she will naturally prefer to humans at this age), either buy or make yourself a snuggle pouch or failing that a hoody she can sit on your shoulder and hide under the hood so she will feel safer, walk about with her, rats like company and she will eventually come round to realising people are fun. I have less friendly rats too, they dont seek out my company but they do enjoy it when Im holding them. She is only very young and judging by what you have already said she seems to be turning the corner as far as taming goes. Did she come from a pet shop? if she did then that could explain a lot of her timidity, this thread will give you and idea about how pet shop rats are treated prior to being bought http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/59475-something-all-new-small-animal-owners-consider.html. She is beautiful btw, she remids me of my Eddna.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

she is cute and looks happy enough i think with time and patience she will come round give her lots of treats everytime you open the cage.talk to her on passing let her sniff you do it in her time and dont rush it takes time.if you can get her in a box and take in a empty bath with a towel laid out get in at one end and justsit still with yogurt on a spoon and let her come to you.it takes time though ive got a girl sunshine who ive had for a few months now and she is nervous and runs and poos but is getting better she comes to the door and climbs out onto my arm but still is cage territorial and think she always will be so i just had to adapt to her needs.i also have a boy charlie who is tame but nervous about feeding outside the cage he is almost 1 and took food for the 1st time out of the cage.it is huge acheivement taming a rat and it will be worth it in the end.beleive me she will get there in the end i can see she looks happy in the photo please just be patient


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

you have beautiful rats & its great that you have decided to keep her


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice  I've read it all and taken it all on board.

Here's some pictures of our other 3 girls who are all sisters. Jasmine, Jewel and Jem.



















:001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

aww they're so sweet, makes me broody for babies


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you 

Last pic of Jasmine using the wheel, couldn't resist.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

They are very cute. I may have missed this, but where did they come from? They are tiny.


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

I got all 5 of the younger ones from the same pet shop.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

They are gorgeous! Makes me broody good job I've got 2 babies coming in 6 days


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

They are adorable :001_wub: :001_wub:



Daynna said:


> They are gorgeous! Makes me broody good job I've got 2 babies coming in 6 days


I have some coming in 6 days too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Stop it both of you, taunting me with your impending ratties:nono:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Stop it both of you, taunting me with your impending ratties:nono:


I'm getting ratlets, I'm getting ratlets, I'm getting ratlets rrr:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm getting ratlets, I'm getting ratlets, I'm getting ratlets rrr:


:crying::crying:
meany

:lol:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> They are adorable :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I have some coming in 6 days too


I can't wait I've been waiting since before the actual mating lol! Do you know what your getting I'm getting an agouti Rex and a Russian blue self plus a 6 month old powder blue Rex  I've the freddy all set up ready


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Daynna said:


> I can't wait I've been waiting since before the actual mating lol! Do you know what your getting I'm getting an agouti Rex and a Russian blue self plus a 6 month old powder blue Rex  I've the freddy all set up ready


ooh I love rexes, we have a black rex berkie & she's a real character


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm getting ratlets, I'm getting ratlets, I'm getting ratlets rrr:


i demand this member be banned!!!!

nasty lady  i wants more ratties :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Daynna said:


> I can't wait I've been waiting since before the actual mating lol! Do you know what your getting I'm getting an agouti Rex and a Russian blue self plus a 6 month old powder blue Rex  I've the freddy all set up ready


All I know is I am getting the ones of Kazzii-Loves-Ratties litter that get over looked by everyone else


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im never getting any more ratties


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

RockRomantic said:


> i demand this member be banned!!!!
> 
> nasty lady  i wants more ratties :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


Buh, buh, buh as is getting ratlets


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Im never getting any more ratties


You will one day hun xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> she's soo cute
> 
> My advice. Give her time. Earn her trust.
> 
> ...


CHARLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Am sorry am lost is aforementioned rat being rehomed or not?

I messed up with my rattie girls....their cage was broken so they spent about a month or two free rangng 24/7....the room was TOTALLY secure. I know it was bad...but they seemed really happy. Which they were. But now I never get more than a sniff off any of them!!!!!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> CHARLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Am sorry am lost is aforementioned rat being rehomed or not?
> 
> I messed up with my rattie girls....their cage was broken so they spent about a month or two free rangng 24/7....the room was TOTALLY secure. I know it was bad...but they seemed really happy. Which they were. But now I never get more than a sniff off any of them!!!!!!


i love that you know exactly who i meant. i do miss him


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i love that you know exactly who i meant. i do miss him


Yeah he was a vicious little bugger lol! But he had such a tough start! At least he had such a happy life! Was so sweet to see and then hear about his new little friends!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yeah he was a vicious little bugger lol! But he had such a tough start! At least he had such a happy life! Was so sweet to see and then hear about his new little friends!!


we've buried him same place as Ronnie and Reggie


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> we've buried him same place as Ronnie and Reggie


Lived with friends, died in friends, lovely thought hun!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> All I know is I am getting the ones of Kazzii-Loves-Ratties litter that get over looked by everyone else


Aww!

I've just signed my self up for two black berkies aswell now 2 weeks old at the moment oops oh doesn't know yet may not tell him till we go get them lmao!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Daynna said:


> Aww!
> 
> I've just signed my self up for two black berkies aswell now 2 weeks old at the moment oops oh doesn't know yet may not tell him till we go get them lmao!


Cool, my OH has no idea what is turning up in the next 2 weeks, the ratlets are just the start :aureola:


----------

